
Pay a laywer or use Termly.io (a privacy policy/terms of use generator)? - tskittles
We&#x27;re going to launch our mobile app in a couple weeks, and I wondered if we need to hire a lawyer OR if we can just use Termly.io .<p>They generate your privacy policy&#x2F;terms of user automatically and are a lot cheaper than a lawyer.<p>Does anyone have experience using them? Or advice?
======
davismwfl
Can't comment on Termly specifically, but I have used services to generate
basic templates for me to get moving with and then as we had resources we had
attorney's review the T&C etc. Two things I usually do when I use a template,
one make sure there is some statement about the right to update at any time,
and two I compare it to other similar services to see if there are any key
sections missing which I might be concerned about.

IANAL, but this has worked for me in the past and when I had enough resources
I had an attorney go over it all for me. The only time I can think of right
now where I'd not launch without a legal review first would be if my
software/solution was in a high liability area. e.g. if it managed peoples
bank information, or health care data etc.

*edit fixed a word

~~~
rococode
When you had attorneys review the documents did they find a lot of issues or
was it mostly OK?

~~~
davismwfl
Generally good, with only a few corrections that were pretty specialized to
our situation, or in one place our home State. To be clear, the one I had
reviewed by an attorney in Texas, his office pointed out to me that they used
a service to generate them too and just modified those to save time.

Every time I've used attorney's where we had to produce documentation they
either took a prior case pleading and copied it, or they used one of the
services that produces the template pleading and then just modified it.

------
WinonaRyder
We got ours through our insurance provider. It was a template of sort and I
had to pour to tonnes of pages, but they provided helpful guides and also had
templates for everything from Privacy Policy, T&Cs, Cookies, GDPR, to
(separate) Acceptable Use, Sales... and other documents I didn't even think we
needed.

They also happen to be a legal services provider, so I don't know if it's
standard practice, but it's maybe one other alternative to think about.

